# New S6 Photos



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

These are photoshopped. This was just an experiment to see what a new S6 might look like. 
So whattaya think?


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: New S6 Photos ([email protected])*

S-Line already looked sweet, I have very high expectations for S6 and RS6.


----------

